# Royal poor shed



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

So Fluffy Haa had a really bad shed for some reason - no changes to set up and he spends time in his wet moss box. My biggest concern is that one eye cap hasn't shed. 

Offered feed yesterday, but no interest. Today he's by the door waiting for food and is in "strike mode". What's the best way forward? Do I let him eat and then wait 48hrs before trying to bathe him or should I bathe first, baring in mind he's on the prowl for food?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

It's not an ideal way to remove a retained eyecap, but in the past I've used a small length of sellotape or packing tape wrapped inverted so its sticky side out around two fingers and lightly applied a rolling motion over the eye cap which would lift it away. I would normally do this around the time of shedding otherwise there is a risk of the eye cap adhering to the new one formed underneath and thus it won't release. There used to be a sticky thread on the subject which sadly appears to be missing since the new forum "upgrade" a few years back. Others I seem to recall used some form of oil (vegetable oil I think) to soften the eye cap and aid its release, but don't quote me on that !


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks @Malc 
I've never had to deal with the eyecap. Sounds like it's best to try and sort it and not wait for the next shed?
He shed on Thursday, but then hid back in his moss box. Only when he came out looking for food today did I notice the issue. 
He's definitely in full blown food mode, so treating him before I feed him could be fun 😬😂


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You could try it to see if it detaches, but if it doesn't lift away and looks to be beyond the adhesion of the tape then just leave it so it comes off in the next shed.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> You could try it to see if it detaches, but if it doesn't lift away and looks to be beyond the adhesion of the tape then just leave it so it comes off in the next shed.


Put Fluffy in travel tank with a sopping wet towel and then gently rubbed skin as the shed was a bad one. Tried the tape for eye and it looks like it's worked.


----------

